# what is the importance of plant substrate?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a 55 gal community tank with 3 amazon swords, 6 bamboo, and 2 java ferns and some java moss. what is plant substrate and do I need it for my plants?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i would either use eco complete, or look up the beaslebob build, both work good, and produce great looking plants also look into a few different kinds of plant fert as well


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plant substrate is a mixture of sometimes inert gravel and certain nutrients that plants get from the root systems.It will consist of the needed minerals(Iron,clay,ect),and provide the plants an area to dig into,and stay anchored so they dont float away.Rooted plants indeed need a plant substrate,or at least the addition of root tabs(placed under the gravel,with the needed nutrients)

Your sword would appreciate a plant substrate,or root tabs.The bamboo is non aquatic and will rot eventually,and the java fern will be fine just floating along or tied off to a rock or driftwood,ect.do not bury it,the rhizome must be able to get water movement and light,as thats how they breathe.

Eco complete is a good choice,as is aquasoil, though I read that it needs to be prepared(I think you have to rinse it well and then do massive waterchanges because the ammonia level and the water cloudiness)

beaslbob builds basically break it down for you in layers.Peat,sand and then topped with gravel(or something else,I forget)Any of these ways can work out great.Just read up on them all and choose which you want to go for.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Plant substrate is a mixture of sometimes inert gravel and certain nutrients that plants get from the root systems.It will consist of the needed minerals(Iron,clay,ect),and provide the plants an area to dig into,and stay anchored so they dont float away.Rooted plants indeed need a plant substrate,or at least the addition of root tabs(placed under the gravel,with the needed nutrients)
> 
> Your sword would appreciate a plant substrate,or root tabs.The bamboo is non aquatic and will rot eventually,and the java fern will be fine just floating along or tied off to a rock or driftwood,ect.do not bury it,the rhizome must be able to get water movement and light,as thats how they breathe.
> 
> ...


great information I appreciate it. how much am i looking to have to spend for this substrate?


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

beaslbob build is-
1 bag of peat unfertilized...less than 10 dollars at walmart
2 bags of play sand...like 5 bucks apiece
and whatever aquarium gravel you like. I think my 55 gal took like 25 pounds

1 inch layers of each (you will have extra peat) 

I don't know about the other stuff.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eco complete is around $20.00 per bag.I think one bag per ten gallons of water?I forget,lol.Aquasoil you will have to do a search for.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

mike 1980 said:


> beaslbob build is-
> 1 bag of peat unfertilized...less than 10 dollars at walmart
> 2 bags of play sand...like 5 bucks apiece
> and whatever aquarium gravel you like. I think my 55 gal took like 25 pounds
> ...


sweet thanks I might do this. Ive had my plants just in coral instead of gravel or substrate and they seem to be doing well. will they eventually start dying if i dont move them? they are growing as of now


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Man I am glad playsand here is only 3.98. I use pool filter sand more than playsand. Its softer for my cories and don't have to clean as much.

With any of it, make sure it doesn't have any inhibitors in it. I bought a bag of playsand once, killed the entire tank. Looked at the bag and it had mold inhibitors in it. BE SURE TO READ THE BAGS!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for that,Susan.I never thought of looking for inhibitors.Ill be sure that if I ever buy any again,ill read the bag.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill have to check the bags tomorrow, im getting ready to setup another one, never thought about that, glad you said somthing about it before i mess up thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well with playsand it's usually used for sandboxes and playgrounds and that is why some have inhibitors in it. Thats one thing I like about pool filter sand it doesn't have anything added, lot softer and easier to clean. 50 lb bag at HD is usually $7.00 which isn't that much more.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well with playsand it's usually used for sandboxes and playgrounds and that is why some have inhibitors in it. Thats one thing I like about pool filter sand it doesn't have anything added, lot softer and easier to clean. 50 lb bag at HD is usually $7.00 which isn't that much more.


Cool, that sounds like much better sand. I wish I would have known last week.lol


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> sweet thanks I might do this. Ive had my plants just in coral instead of gravel or substrate and they seem to be doing well. will they eventually start dying if i dont move them? they are growing as of now


I don't know about coral. But if it works that's all that matters. You'll have to post about how it does.


----------

